# Kabuki Celestial Knight (Emperor)



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Pretty impressive mini. Love the double headed eagle.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Tiny baby head aside, it looks like a decent 3d-model. I might pick it up just for that bird.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

LOVE IT! May just have to get that.


LotN


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Like the model alot, but I'm more impressed by the double headed Eagle. That thing is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sword too slender, head is pea sized and legs a bit too large, nice concept poor execution in my opinion


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Soooo, they made the Emperor??


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They just gave a sneak peak of the box art for this guy. Pretty impressive.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i like that, would be good to see it next to one of the primarchs to compare scale. that eagle is a thing of beauty, wonder if they'll do it as a separate part as i can see it being rediculously popular if they did


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Sword too slender, head is pea sized and legs a bit too large, nice concept poor execution in my opinion


"Sword too slender" I agree with. Or at least that the wavy design is kinda weak, but that's easy enough to remedy. 

I disagree on the head size though. This model conforms exactly to the ideal human body proportion of 8 head heights, or 1:8. Here's a good resource. I daresay this model's head looks small because it is _actually _proportionate, unlike most warhammer models.

See my quick mock-up. He matches the ideal exactly.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> This model conforms exactly to the ideal human body proportion of 8 head heights, or 1:8. .



So he's ahead of the pack then?
His model is head and shoulders above his competitors?
He's got a good head on his shoulders?
Are these jokes going over your head?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> So he's ahead of the pack then?
> His model is head and shoulders above his competitors?
> He's got a good head on his shoulders?
> Are these jokes going over your head?


Nothing gets over my head. My reflexes are to fast.:laugh:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Sword too slender, head is pea sized and legs a bit too large, nice concept poor execution in my opinion


agreed with these points, it is a good attempt tho and I love the ornate armour.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this is one of there better sculpts, but again as people have pointed out the proportions are off, i think the head is pretty good, its the massive oversized legs and transformer feet that stand out to me. the armour looks great however


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the feeling of disproportion can be explained away by the fact that this is a physically unaugmented human in a suit of master crafted armour. He's meant to look puny in it, even if he is the Empra.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I like it, might even be classed as Prototype Terminator Armor. He is The Celestial Being, after all


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's cool.


----------

